# Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!



## Daniel1986 (22. Juni 2005)

In unseren Vereinsteich (so 100m Durchmesser, Tiefe zwischen 60cm und 2 Meter) sind Forellen eingesetzt worden. Eigendlich interessiert mich das im Sommer weniger, aber die haben längen von 50 -80 cm.
Ich wollte mir dann mal so eine fangen. War schon zwei mal um 5 Uhr Morgens bis so 10 Uhr dort und hab keine erwischt.
Sie springen an einer Tour und man sieht überall in den Teichrosen Schwälle.
Sie schwimmen sogar 1 meter vom Ufer an meiner Pose vorbei
Ich habs mit allem gängigen Probiert:

Pose mit:
-Wurm
-Mais
-Made
-Binenmade
-TroutBait (Gelb/Weiß, Weiß Doppelglitter, Grün)
-sämtliche Kombinationen

Grund:
-auftreibende Made
-auftreibende Bienenmade
-TroutBait
-Wurm

geschleppt mit Wasserkugel und Sbiro:
-Troutbait
-Rote Künstliche Bienenmade

Spinnrute:
-sämtliche Spinner meiner Box

Die Forellen sind seit etwa 1 Woche  im Teich

Was soll ich noch machen.
Kann mal einer seine Schleppmontage und wie genau er das macht posten??
Danke schonmal im vorraus!!


----------



## Markus_NRW (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

Schon mal probiert feinstes zeug also 14 oder 12 mono durchgehgen zum haken mit ganz kleinem sbiro der ungefähr 200cm oberhalb des hakens gestoppt wird anzubieten??? Am besten eine aufgepumpte bienenmade und nen 10 oder 12 haken. Dann sollte die bienenmade ganz langsam absinken im schwarm oder halt an der oberfläche schweben, wenn die forellen oben schwimmen. oder probiers mal mit heuschrecken an der montage. 

Meiner Meinung nach gilt bei so nem Wetter, wenn die Forellen nit so beißen die devise : Je feiner desto mehr Bisse


----------



## Lotte (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

moin-moin, 

versuche es mal mit einer einzelnen made!!! ohne irgendetwas sonst!!! kein wirbel, kein schwimmer, kein blei!!! das ausbringen ist dabei selbstverständlich nicht ganz soooo einfach!!! klappt aber bei beißfaulen forellen ganz gut!!!!


----------



## Daniel1986 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

das Problem mit der einen Made ist, dass die Barsche und Rotaugen schneller sind:c


----------



## Pikebite (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

Ich schätze mal, dass die Forellen auf irgendeine spezielle Nahrung fixiert sind, die momentan sehr häufig vorkommt. Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine bestimmte Art Insekten. Falls erlaubt, kannst du es ja mal mit der Mückenfuchtel probieren.

Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass es den Forellen bei den jetzigen Temperaturen einfach zu heiß ist, gerade in so nem kleinen und flachen Gewässer (wär eigentlich eher was für Karauschen).


----------



## andyleverkusen (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

Freie Leine, also ohne Wirbel etc. und nen Mistwurm oder Dendrobena! Oder daran wie auch Markus schon meinte ne Heuschrecke oder Grashüpfer falls vorhanden! Und ich würde das ganze immer ganz leicht in Bewegung halten!

MfG, Andy!


----------



## Piotr84 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

Moin Moin,|wavey: 


Versuch es mal mit sbiro/wasserkugel und kleinen Köderfischen Haken einfach zwischen beiden augen durch und langsam schleppen auch mal anhalten|bla: .So habe ich die Forellen bei uns überlisten können:q   als sie nicht beißen wollten#6 .




_________________
Gruß Peter


----------



## Tyron (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

ich glaub köfi bringt nicht so viel... aber man kanns ja mal probieren. 
Freie Leine könnte interessant werden...
Auch ganz fein zu fischen halte ich für durchaus sinnvoll, auch wenn das Risiko dann enorm steigt, ne forelle zu verlieren!

Ein weiterer tip von mir: Sbiro mit Grashüpfer oder Trockenfliege im Miniformat.
                                 Gaaaanz kleine Twister in gelb, weiß oder schwarz auch mal                             probieren!


----------



## Strandwanderer (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

Im Sommer sind diese Großforellen manchmal echt der Wahnsinn, sie schwimmen dir um die Pose und unter den Füßen lang und haben keinen Appetit. 
Bei uns fange ich diese Teichlachse immer mit einem fetten Tauwurm weit raus (wenn Wind auf dem Teich steht da wo dieser die ersten Kräusel auf der Oberfläche entstehen) mit einer Wasserkugel und maximal 50cm Tief (manchmal aber auch nur 20cm). 
Wenn du sie darauf nicht fängst, dann mit gleicher Montage und Köderfischen versuchen.


----------



## Daniel1986 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

Hab heute morgen auf 2 Bienenmaden, die sich als Barsch-resistenter herausgestellt haben als Maden und Wurm, einen Schönen Biss gehabt und mich schon auf Forellenfillets gefreut. Nach einer 1/4 Stunde Drill an der Matchrute mit 22er Schnur war es dann doch "nur" ein 8 Pfund Karpfen:c #q . Hab den Armen wieder Schwimmen lassen. Er hat ja auch gut gekämpft


----------



## Tyron (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*



			
				Daniel1986 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute morgen auf 2 Bienenmaden, die sich als Barsch-resistenter herausgestellt haben als Maden und Wurm, einen Schönen Biss gehabt und mich schon auf Forellenfillets gefreut. Nach einer 1/4 Stunde Drill an der Matchrute mit 22er Schnur war es dann doch "nur" ein 8 Pfund Karpfen:c #q . Hab den Armen wieder Schwimmen lassen. Er hat ja auch gut gekämpft


 

... und so schlecht ist doch son 8-Pfünder auch nicht!


----------



## Farina (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

Daniel,

mit Garantie:

Wasserkugel, 2,50 m Vorfach (mindestens 0,16 mm) und eine große Trockenfliege, weit rauswerfen, Vorfach strecken und alle 10 sek. ca. 10-20 cm langsam ran zupfen...........rummmmmmmsss

ganz sicher....

Versuche es besser am Abend als morgens.


Gruß Farina


----------



## Daniel1986 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

Danke, ich werde es Probieren!


----------



## Adrian* (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

das ist bei der hitze immer so, die taumeln meist nur noch wie besoffen im wasser rum und haben überall helle flecken, ich weiss nicht genau was das ist...


----------



## drogba (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

ich würds eh sowieso nur nachts bei den temp machen .aber tags über(morgens)müssen die doch zumindesten deiner teigform nach gehen oder zuschnappen?oder machste keine form mit dem powerbait?


----------



## Daniel1986 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

Ich hab sogar so ein extra Förmchen|supergri


----------



## Crazyegg (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forellen wollen nicht beißen!!!*

Also hier bei uns in der Loisach fängt man, wenn auf Kunstköder nichts geht, mit halben/ganzen Lauben meistens immer noch was. sind dann so halbe Fingerlänge.

Was ich jetzt bald auch noch ausprobieren werde ist ne Goldkopfnympfe per
Schwimmer anzubieten. Oben kleiner Schwimmer und unten ein paar Schrotbleie mit 
viel Abstand.
Dann die Nymphe.

Hat letztens einer ne schöne Forelle und ne dicke Äsche gefangen auf die Montage.
Versuchen kann man es immer mal! 

Viel Erfolg noch!

Mfg
Alex


----------

